# R.I.P Little Lacy



## TMarie (Mar 27, 2011)

I lost my 9 week old baby girl yesterday....I am so heartbroken...I waited a LONG time to get her. My stupid husband left her outside on a leash and she hung herself. REALLY who leaves a puppy outside by themselves? I lost my baby and I cannot even look at my husband.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, I can't imagine such a tragedy. Poor little baby. I have to agree though, who leaves a baby outside alone, much less on a leash or tie. I'm so sorry. Godspeed little sweetheart.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh my good lord! What a tragedy. That poor wee baby! I cannot even imagine a puppy experiencing this. I am so very sorry that your puppy went through that. At a loss for words. I am so sorry. I don't know what i would do if this happened in our home. I'm babbling i am so speechless. Your heart must be aching. RIP dear puppy. 
Carol


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Heartbreaking. I hardly know what to say but am sending you strength.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry, this is so tragic and heartbreaking. I can't find the words to express it really. 

My thoughts are with you at this very difficult time.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

very heartbreaking. I'm sorry for your loss. tragic.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG - I am so very sorry. 

Sleep gently little Lacy, you were sadly on this Earth for far too short a time but knew love while you were here.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow So So Sad! poor girl. I have no other words


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh how horrible. I am so sorry. I can't understand why anyone would tie out a 9 week old puppy and then leave it where it could hang itself.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2011)

I am heart broken for you and send you quiet companionable sadness to meet your own. There are no words of comfort here that will take this away. You and your husband will need some help working this through. You both have to be hurting. We, as humans, spend entirely too much time dwelling on "preventable accidents." It still was an accident. I am so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lacy*

Rest in peace, little angel, Lacy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't even find words. 

Godspeed little Lacy.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I can only imagine the mixture of emotions you must be feeling. This was a very hard post for me to read. I am so sorry for your loss. Please know that I am sure my dear Beau is cuddling your Lacy at the bridge. He was a caretaker and Lucy will be well cared for. 
I hope you can find comfort and peace as time passes....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm speechless for your husband's carelessness, but so sorry for your tragic loss. RIP sweet Lacey


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry about poor little Lacy. I hope you and your husband will find some way to learn and move past this.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

RIP Little angel...

This will stay with me for a long, long time.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I'm so sorry. Rest in peace Lacy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG, can only imagine what you are going through with such a sad loss of a little life that had only just begun.

Lacy will be in safe paws at the bridge with so many goldens there to look after her,

Sleep softly little Lacy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I too can't formulate words. RIP dear sweet baby, I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't even imagine the pain you are in. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so so sorry. Poor little Lacy... 

My grandmother's cocker spaniel did the exact same thing many many moons ago. He was always tethered to a clothes line, and one day he spun himself in a circle so many times that he literally pulled his feet off the ground. I learned a sad lesson that day.

I know how upset you are right now, but I can only imagine how awful your husband must feel.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG!!.. My heart breaks with you.. Tears are streaming down my face..


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh no.......I just do not know what to say. I am so sorry, I can't even imagine what you are going through right now.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this is so hard. I am so sorry for both of you losing little Lacey


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, I wish I didn't click on this thread... I won't be able to forget about this. Your poor husband must be going through so many emotions right now and the guilt he must feel for contributing to your grief as well as his own and knowing that he must face your anger and then hopefully your forgiveness when the time is right.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't believe what I have read. I'm so sorry for you. RIP dear Lacy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dear heaven. The pain you feel is simply unimaginable. You have lost your beloved puppy and the man who should be comfort to you is at the heart of the pain, even though he surely didn't mean to cause this nightmare. 

I hope the two of you can find each other again. I suspect he needs you very badly right now, though I admit that finding compassion for him is not easy at the moment, with tears streaming. 

Lighting a candle for Lacy and for you: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read of your sudden loss of your little girl Lacy.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I am almost lost for words, TMarie. This is just such heart-wrenching news to read and like GoldensGirl, I myself am indeed finding it hard to feel empathy. It is not a Golden, but when I was younger had to watch my dog tied up constantly by the decision of my father because the fence was broken and he was constantly running away. He would be tied up for days to a tree with a chain (not a leash) on his collar as punishment...I couldn't stand it. I suppose that's why I was both yet heartbroken, but relieved for him when he ran away for the final time. I hope where ever he ended up, he was happy.

This though, gosh.  I just am so so so sorry sweetheart. My heart aches for you and sweet little Lacy right now. I wish I could hug you. 

Rest sweetly, little Lacy. While your time on God's Earth was short, it seems you were needed with Him for now. Run, play, and breathe easy until you and your family meet again.

TMarie, I wish there was something I could say that could make it all better, and make the hurt go away. Please be gentle with yourself at this time and remember that you're always connected. In some way, we all are. Fur and human alike.


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so sorry. The tears are pouring down my face as I read this  May the Lord wrap his loving arms around both of you during this difficult time.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sad news

Rest In Peace Lacey


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Lacy, I thought of you all day yesterday. Run free little one.


----------



## TMarie (Mar 27, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for your support. I would have thought each day I would get stronger, however it is not getting any easier. I actually work for a vet and I went into the office yesterday just to talk to her one last time before our crematory service took her. 

I cannot even believe this is real and I still can hear my husband's voice telling me she was dead. In fact that is all I can hear everytime he talks. I cannot even use the door without seeing her body. 

The anger I feel towards him is unreal to me, I have not even moved foward about forgiving him. I hope in time I can, but right now I cannot. She was my little girl, my angel, everything I had waited so long for, and It was taken from me. 

I know she is in heaven with my boy Morgan who I lost just 4 months ago, at 12. The pain is just to recent and real and I feel like my heart has been ripped out of my chest. I do not care about anything at this point and hope someday i will be able to move past this.

Rest in peace my sweet angel...you were loved so much...someday we will meet again...I loved your face the minute I saw you...such a doll. I love you


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

TMarie said:


> ... I cannot even believe this is real and I still can hear my husband's voice telling me she was dead. In fact that is all I can hear everytime he talks. I cannot even use the door without seeing her body.
> 
> The anger I feel towards him is unreal to me, I have not even moved foward about forgiving him. I hope in time I can, but right now I cannot.... I do not care about anything at this point and hope someday i will be able to move past this....


Your terrible pain is so sharp it carries through your words. And your anger at your husband is understandable. It is so hard to believe that a man could understand so little about the risk to a puppy.

But in the midst of this anguish, hard as it is, it is worth asking yourself if you want to lose him, too...if you think he did this to Lacy and to you deliberately. If so, then push him out of your life as quickly as you can. But if you believe this was a horrible accident... a moment of utter thoughtlessness with terrible consequences that he didn't intend or recognize... then perhaps you can focus on what you want from him and with him. 

You have suffered a brutal loss ... a nightmare for all of us ... and I hope it won't get worse for both of you.

Holding you and your husband in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hearing about this is absolutely heartbreaking. Her life was cut short and it's understandable that you are so angry at your husband.

My aunt almost lost her dog to the same thing. Her dog was under a year old and she tied her outside. She came back out and her dog was hanging and almost died. Since then she has strongly spoken against tieing dogs up or even just leaving them by themselves with a leash or rope tied to their necks.

Again; I am so sorry for your loss and I hope that you can eventually pull through this. Losing a dog is so hard. Especially if they die before their time.
I know what that's like (Pete died at six years. It's a long story.). And I know how it is to feel so terrible about it. It's been about two years since Pete died and it sent me into a crippling depression. I hope the same doesn't happen to you. I hope that you can pull through this. I really do.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG...I am so sorry to have read what happened to your sweet Lucy. RIP sweet girl!!


----------



## LogansMommy (Apr 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

TMarie said:


> Thank you everyone for your support. I would have thought each day I would get stronger, however it is not getting any easier. I actually work for a vet and I went into the office yesterday just to talk to her one last time before our crematory service took her.
> 
> I cannot even believe this is real and I still can hear my husband's voice telling me she was dead. In fact that is all I can hear everytime he talks. I cannot even use the door without seeing her body.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for what you are going through. I can't imagine what you are feeling. Please don't go on too long with the anger festering, find someone to talk to so you can start working through the emotions.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

My heart breaks for you. I am so terribly sorry....
I don't know you or your husband but I wish everyone else would quit "lashing out" at him. 
He must feel just devastated also. 

All of us on this forum obviously read a lot and hear many stories about these type accidents, but I don't think the average person does....

I hope you and your husband are able to get past this grief. RIP Lucy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My God, I am so sorry! I can't begin to imagine the pain and anger you're feeling right now. And, my heart is breaking for how terrified your puppy must have been. This is so unbearable. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your puppy. Your thread is so heartbreaking.

Please don't hold it against your husband. He has to live with this the rest of his life.

My husband in August of 1992, his ride came to pick him up from work one day, and he forgot his keys. He ran back into the house, and grabbed the keys off the counter about 15 feet from the door. He did not close the door behind him, mean while my 8 month old Great Pyrenees snuck out. My husband went out the door, only to watch our Badger get hit by my neighbor's truck, he then had to come in the house and tell me.

I always knew - even though he never said anything - that he felt guilty. I never blamed him, but often played the what if's in my head. Accidents do happen and yes, people do at times do stupid things. Fortunately, because of the incident with Badger, we have learned other ways to prevent the same accident from happening again.

I was a mental case when I had lost Badger. I had just called my breeder the night before, telling her about all my dreams and plans with him. Everytime I looked out my window, I too could see his body for months afterwards. 

My prayers are going out to you and your husband.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in tears as well. It's been more than 30 years, but I can still remember my dad telling me we'd lost our Setter to a moment of thoughtless carelessness. I don't think Dad ever forgave himself for that- he loved that dog w/everything he had.

And we all have those moments where we're careless and unthinking. Most of the time we're lucky and never even recognize it. Sometimes we're lucky and know we dodged a bullet. And sometimes we lose what we can't stand to lose.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------

